# Trailer hitch wiring



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

looking to install the wiring myself. any suggestion for the 12 volts besides running to the battery? thanks


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

mkohan said:


> looking to install the wiring myself. any suggestion for the 12 volts besides running to the battery? thanks


You could solder on a cigarette lighter socket on the end and just plug it into the rear port in the center console whenever you're towing.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> You could solder on a cigarette lighter socket on the end and just plug it into the rear port in the center console whenever you're towing.


Thanks, I'll look into getting the 12 volts at that console.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mandatory to connect to battery, lighter socket is a different circuit going through a relay, just run it thru the trunk DS wall then down to the sill and out to firewall plug, really not that hard, resist trying to not use the converter since the lights on this care are all driven by the body control module, one burnt out trailer bulb could get real expensive and the BCM will have a melt down over the extra load, make sure you re-torque those hitch bolts after use


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have done the same thing, although mine is a gasser. I will try and find some pictures if I can get a dead computer back to life. 

I am also having issues with mine though. I know the soldered connections are good, but I have no trailer lights at all on mine. I tested the trailer and all is well, and my vehicle lights work great, so when it gets warmer, I'll start testing the wring.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> You could solder on a cigarette lighter socket on the end and just plug it into the rear port in the center console whenever you're towing.


That outlet may not have the amperage capacity to run your trailer lights. There's a reason why it has a 10 A fuse.

I have previously described my install somewhere on this board. Here it is again.

Take the carpet and foam out of the trunk to gain access to the sheet metal. Note that there is a plug centered on the floor directly behind the spare tire / DEF well (deep into the trunk. That is, relative to me standing and looking into the trunk.) I took that out and ran my wire down there. It snaked off to the right and exited through a hole on the right side near the frame rail. Be sure to add chafing protection to the wire. Also, before running the wire, try bending the metal a far as you can with a screwdriver (insert and push to the left) to ease the exit of the wire. The wire shouldn't bend too sharply if you're interested in longevity.

After fishing the wire out the bottom of the car, I then ran it forward over the suspension until I got to the frame rail under the passenger compartment. Notice that it is open at the front and back. I ran the wire through there. At the front end of the rail, you are almost directly under the firewall. I then ran the wire up behind the engine to the fusebox. I used quite a few zip ties to secure the wire to any solid looking mount after it was run.

At the fusebox, I connected the wire to the 10 A fuse block that was provided. I discarded the large diameter connector in favour of one that better fit the studs in the fusebox. I then trimmed the 10 A fuse block wires so the it fit under the hinged lid of the Cruze's fuse box and connected it to the open 1/4 inch stud. I have to trim a bit off the fuse box lid to ease the exit of the wire when the lid was snapped shut.

Inside the trunk, I glued the light module to the left side inner fender with silicon seal. I think I jammed a sponge between a stiffener and the module to keep it in place while the seal dried.

My mechanic advised me to put the 10 A fuse right at the battery in case the wire shorted due to chafing. If you put the fuse in the trunk, you remove this protection.

Thats all...


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks All, I'll follow the instructions....better than frying the electrical system LOL


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the same hitch/harness on my diesel. It took me about 30 minutes to run it to the battery. It's not as hard as it seems in the beginning once you get rolling. Just think carefully where you zip tie because that exhaust will get pretty **** hot during regens...


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

https://www.lawsonproducts.com/lawson/MINI-Add-A-Circuit/58332.lp
these mini-add a circuits are nice. Let's you add a separate protected circuit to your fuse box. Original circuit keeps its own fuse, separate fuse for trailer lights. Has a pigtail to connect to + of your trailer wire. Keeps warranty in place on vehicle


----------



## Woodencanoe (May 30, 2019)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I have the same hitch/harness on my diesel. It took me about 30 minutes to run it to the battery. It's not as hard as it seems in the beginning once you get rolling. Just think carefully where you zip tie because that exhaust will get pretty **** hot during regens...


My 2019 desiel hatchback the battery is in the rear under the spare tire. Super easy to run the hot wire to.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

@Blasirl Did you ever figure out the issue as to why you had no lights? I bought the Curt system as well and have had the same problem.. I can get brake lights to work but so far thats it .. tested the trailer lights with a different vehicle and they work fine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> @Blasirl Did you ever figure out the issue as to why you had no lights? I bought the Curt system as well and have had the same problem.. I can get brake lights to work but so far thats it .. tested the trailer lights with a different vehicle and they work fine.


I think I may have had something connected wrong. They have been working great for quite some time now. I also ran a separate ground and soldered all the connections on the trailer instead of using the frame as a ground.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks I may have to try that. There is no hooking this thing up wrong I dont believe plugs directly inline of the taillights I may move the ground off the box off the lug its at and ground it seperatly elsewhere .. I put it on the ground lug on the drivers fender with a couple other connections that were already there ..


----------

